# HR10-250 6.3b



## Earl Bonovich

Discussion Thread for HR10-250 v6.3b

Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72826

Discussion Thread for HR10-250 v6.3
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63634


----------



## Rob Dawn

Please, PLEASE, let this update fix the audio dropouts on FOX!!!
They seem to get worse each week and are driving the whole family crazy.
And with '24' starting after the 1st of the year (and Prison Break coming back) this couldn't come at a better time - assuming it actually solves the problem!  

Rob


----------



## heathramos

I wonder if it fixes the issue where if the hard drive is full, it either stops recording altogether or deletes the last thing you recorded. I have been manually deleting older programs since the 6.3 upgrade.


----------



## Scrapper

I have notice several audio dropouts on FOX (House, Prison Break) over the this past season. I chalked it up to my local provider. But I guess if other people are having the same issues I guess it may be the HR10-250. The dropouts last anywhere from 1 second to as much as 8 or so. My wife just told me that the dropouts happen on more than just FOX. Lets hope this does fix it!!


----------



## Blues1183

Does "stability fixes" refer to the unit locking up? I've had about 6 occurences since 6.3 where the only thing I could do was pull the plug. Have had plenty of audio drop outs as well.

Also will this be a stagered release, if so any estimate on how long?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Blues1183 said:


> Does "stability fixes" refer to the unit locking up? I've had about 6 occurences since 6.3 where the only thing I could do was pull the plug. Have had plenty of audio drop outs as well.
> 
> Also will this be a stagered release, if so any estimate on how long?


Yes, that is some of the stablity fixes... but there is also the possibility of hard drive issues.

As for the staggered... weeks


----------



## Rob Dawn

Earl,
Any word on when this new update will start rolling out?

Rob


----------



## Juppers

Since the discussion thread you linked to above is closed, I huess I will post here. 

The "Stability fixes" in the release notes is extremely vague. Does this update fix the shortened recordings and newer recordings being deleted instead of older recordings when the drive becomes full issue?


----------



## Herdfan

Scrapper said:


> I chalked it up to my local provider. But I guess if other people are having the same issues I guess it may be the HR10-250. My wife just told me that the dropouts happen on more than just FOX.


Most of the dropouts are on FOX due to the way FOX delivers HD content to affiliates and how the affiliates pass it on via the splicer. Ever notice how you never need to call a FOX affiliate and tell them to "Flip the Switch?" That is because there is no switch to flip. The splicer handles that function but somehow the splicer signal was creating issues for the HR10 when it came to decoding the audio after it passed through the splicer.


----------



## aldiesel

Herdfan said:


> Most of the dropouts are on FOX due to the way FOX delivers HD content to affiliates and how the affiliates pass it on via the splicer. Ever notice how you never need to call a FOX affiliate and tell them to "Flip the Switch?" That is because there is no switch to flip. The splicer handles that function but somehow the splicer signal was creating issues for the HR10 when it came to decoding the audio after it passed through the splicer.


I am experiencing most of the dropouts on CBS OTA. I do get an occasional FOX dropout. I am in Philadelphia.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Rob Dawn said:


> Earl,
> Any word on when this new update will start rolling out?
> 
> Rob


It already has started.



Juppers said:


> Since the discussion thread you linked to above is closed, I huess I will post here.
> 
> The "Stability fixes" in the release notes is extremely vague. Does this update fix the shortened recordings and newer recordings being deleted instead of older recordings when the drive becomes full issue?


All I got was "stability fixes"...
So past that, I have no other details.


----------



## jpeckinp

So has anybody received this yet?????


----------



## litzdog911

jpeckinp said:


> So has anybody received this yet?????


Yes. Check out the "HD DirecTV/Tivo Forum" at http://www.tivocommunity.com.


----------



## LiQiCE

I forced a call yesterday and got the "Pending Restart" message! Reset the TiVo and I'm now at 6.3b! For those interested I was one of the last people to get 6.3a with it finally coming down somewhere near the end of October, and I was forcing a call almost everyday. I also tried forcing a call 2 days ago and got nothing.

Watched the tail end of the Bones re-run at 9pm on FOX. Almost immediately I got an audio drop, but it was only for a second and there was video breakup around the same time ... So maybe it was just a normal OTA dropout. I did not receive any other dropouts -- definitely no 5-10 second audio dropouts with the video continuing to work fine like with 6.3a. Watched some HD on some other stations too after that and it worked fine ...

We'll see tonight with FOX when the OC is on if there's anymore problems. Right before this with the 8pm episode of Bones, I was getting dropouts left and right with 6.3a, so getting only 1 short one afterwards is promising to me.

Also, I went back to my 8pm Bones recording and played it using 6.3b and the audio still drops in the same places so the audio dropout is embedded into the recording.

Keep forcing those calls daily, you might get the update!


----------



## bfridge

How are updates received? Phone line or Satellite


----------



## pjo1966

bfridge said:


> How are updates received? Phone line or Satellite


The are downloaded via satellite and triggered by a phone call.


----------



## bwaldron

LiQiCE said:


> Keep forcing those calls daily, you might get the update!


Hope it comes soon...yesterday (after initial reports on 6.3b looked positive) I plugged in a unit that had been re-imaged and disconnected from the phone line since October. Forced a call and got 6.3a rather than b. Another call today and no luck.

I can live w/ the OTA Fox dropouts (only problem I had w/ 6.3a originally) for now, since I have nothing on my to-do list there for a while (did record Bones last night and had 5-6 of the dropouts)...but am anxiously waiting for 6.3b. Hope no major issues appear with it, and it is rolled out quickly to everyone. Would hate to have to re-image bak to 3.1.5f again.


----------



## Que

jpeckinp said:


> So has anybody received this yet?????


Not in St. Louis MO....


----------



## captain_video

Zipper the drive and then install and run the add63.tcl script. You'll have the 6.3b slices in mfs overnight. Modify the installSw.itcl file and run it manually from bash. 

The 6.3b update only takes a short while to install. It will look like the HDTivo is stuck on the Welcome screen but you'll see the red record light on for a few minutes. When it goes out, the HDTivo will finish the boot cycle and you'll be up and running with 6.3b.


----------



## FastEddie

captain_video said:


> Zipper the drive and then install and run the add63.tcl script. You'll have the 6.3b slices in mfs overnight. Modify the installSw.itcl file and run it manually from bash.
> 
> The 6.3b update only takes a short while to install. It will look like the HDTivo is stuck on the Welcome screen but you'll see the red record light on for a few minutes. When it goes out, the HDTivo will finish the boot cycle and you'll be up and running with 6.3b.


English please...

j/k I'll wait till I get the conventional way although I'm getting a little frustrated with D* for taking so long (like that's something new)


----------



## bwaldron

captain_video said:


> Zipper the drive and then install and run the add63.tcl script. You'll have the 6.3b slices in mfs overnight. Modify the installSw.itcl file and run it manually from bash.
> 
> The 6.3b update only takes a short while to install. It will look like the HDTivo is stuck on the Welcome screen but you'll see the red record light on for a few minutes. When it goes out, the HDTivo will finish the boot cycle and you'll be up and running with 6.3b.


I'll probably go ahead and do that if 6.3b doesn't show up in the next few days.


----------



## BigSey

Still nothing here in Seattle. I got 6.3a very early so I'm a little bummed.


----------



## Que

BigSey said:


> Still nothing here in Seattle. I got 6.3a very early so I'm a little bummed.


I wish we could put in the phone number myself. I use a number that would have the update. Don't know if that would work but, I really just want this update!


----------



## mjones73

Que said:


> I wish we could put in the phone number myself. I use a number that would have the update. Don't know if that would work but, I really just want this update!


The update doesn't come via the phone line, it's sent down from the dish, stored on the drive and when your unit comes up on the staggered upgrade list during it's next phone call it goes ahead and installs it.


----------



## captain_video

> English please...


If you didn't understand the statement then you probably won't understand how to do what I instructed. You're better off waiting for the update to occur naturally.


----------



## Que

mjones73 said:


> The update doesn't come via the phone line, it's sent down from the dish, stored on the drive and when your unit comes up on the staggered upgrade list during it's next phone call it goes ahead and installs it.


Yeah that right...  I just bet I'm in the last week to get the update.


----------



## mjones73

Got mine yesterday, haven't had much time to play around with it yet.


----------



## Necochino

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, that is some of the stablity fixes... but there is also the possibility of hard drive issues.
> 
> As for the staggered... weeks


Earl, any idea when 6.3b might go national? I'm really fed up having to reboot my unit. Since 6.3a it's been locking almost daily. A reboot (unplugging it) fixes it no problem, but not only it is annoying, we've lost recordings in progress or shows we were watching. As for the audio drop out.... arghhhhh

I have been calling DVR service every night in the hopes that the upgrade might be there... I sure hope there is a Santa.

Cheers,
Guillermo


----------



## say-what

LiQiCE said:


> I forced a call yesterday and got the "Pending Restart" message! Reset the TiVo and I'm now at 6.3b! For those interested I was one of the last people to get 6.3a with it finally coming down somewhere near the end of October, and I was forcing a call almost everyday. I also tried forcing a call 2 days ago and got nothing.


It took forever for me to get the last update - I can't take these audio drop outs much longer. I wish D* would authorize larger groups in these staggered roll outs to decrease the wait time.......


----------



## Lynskyn

This is very frustrating, knowing that a fix is available and being at the mercy of DirecTV or Tivo or whoever controls this. I called Directv "high tier" support and they said it was up to Tivo to send the update and that mine wouldn't come until January. I shouldn't have to force calls, hoping the update might come through, or hack the hard drive just to get the bloody thing to work right.


----------



## BigSey

I hate to keep up the *****ing train but I agree. It just doesn't make sense how they're doing this one.


----------



## bwaldron

Lynskyn said:


> This is very frustrating, knowing that a fix is available and being at the mercy of DirecTV or Tivo or whoever controls this. I called Directv "high tier" support and they said it was up to Tivo to send the update and that mine wouldn't come until January. I shouldn't have to force calls, hoping the update might come through, or hack the hard drive just to get the bloody thing to work right.


I finally got my 6.3b, but I agree. It's frustrating when a bug-fix update is staggered like this.


----------



## Que

Still not here....


----------



## Wolffpack

Has anyone gotten this update without doing a manual upgrade? I was pretty early on the 6.3 upgrade and have manually upgraded to 6.3b but my units still want to go back to 6.3a.


----------



## bwaldron

Wolffpack said:


> Has anyone gotten this update without doing a manual upgrade? I was pretty early on the 6.3 upgrade and have manually upgraded to 6.3b but my units still want to go back to 6.3a.


Yes, I received it Wednesday via the normal call authorization process.


----------



## hiker

Wolffpack said:


> Has anyone gotten this update without doing a manual upgrade? I was pretty early on the 6.3 upgrade and have manually upgraded to 6.3b but my units still want to go back to 6.3a.


Yes, 1 of 8 HR10's took the upgrade normally. Been doing daily calls every day.


----------



## RandCfilm

Wolffpack,
Would this file help your problem. It sets the SwSystemName in /State/ServiceConfig to 6.3b. I used it for the 6.3a upgrade and have had no problems. For the 6.3b I was lazy and just extracted the /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so from 6.3b and inserted into my 6.3a. I do not have a land line so my unit has not called out in over 1 1/2 years, so I don't know if it will help your problem or not. Change the file extension to .tcl


----------



## Wolffpack

That looks like it would work. I'm running fine as I've flagged "upgradesoftware=false" on the bootpage. Both my units just "think" they're suppose to be on 6.3a. Thanks for the script. I always like seeing MFS code.


----------



## mjones73

I'm still getting the no signal error that flashes up when selecting OTA channels, so much for fixing that...


----------



## bwaldron

mjones73 said:


> I'm still getting the no signal error that flashes up when selecting OTA channels, so much for fixing that...


Yes, same here.


----------



## hdAddict

I've had 6.3b for about 8 or 9 days. The audio dropouts has continued unabated on both fox and cbs ota stations. I've also experienced the problem of screen scramble twice since receiving this update. The first time the only way to get the picture back was to unplug (reboot) and on the second I was able to manually lower the resolution on the box to 480i then back to 1080 to correct the problem. Also, my menue speed has been erratic, sometimes fast somethime reminiscent of 3.1. 

Before 6.x my box was like a battle tank. Never a problem!


----------



## bwaldron

hdAddict said:


> I've had 6.3b for about 8 or 9 days. The audio dropouts has continued unabated on both fox and cbs ota stations. I've also experienced the problem of screen scramble twice since receiving this update. The first time the only way to get the picture back was to unplug (reboot) and on the second I was able to manually lower the resolution on the box to 480i then back to 1080 to correct the problem. Also, my menue speed has been erratic, sometimes fast somethime reminiscent of 3.1.
> 
> Before 6.x my box was like a battle tank. Never a problem!


Huh. This is the first report I've seen of the 6.3a dropout problem not being fixed for someone. It definitely fixed the dropouts for me...they were very regular for me on FOX OTA w/ 6.3a, so much so that I reverted to 3.1.5. No dropouts with 6.3b.


----------



## Wolffpack

I've also had no dropouts and no reboots under 6.3b. Two units for a little over a week. I've also not experienced any screen scramble.

HdAddict, are these the same dropouts where the video keeps playing, audio goes off for 4-8 seconds and then there's a small video hickup when audio returns.


----------



## hdAddict

Wolffpack said:


> I've also had no dropouts and no reboots under 6.3b. Two units for a little over a week. I've also not experienced any screen scramble.
> 
> HdAddict, are these the same dropouts where the video keeps playing, audio goes off for 4-8 seconds and then there's a small video hickup when audio returns.


My Bad, I checked last night and I still have 6.3a. Sorry for the mis-info. My audio drop outs can last up to 20 or more seconds but usually only around 10. My screen scrambles only upon turning on the receiver from "standby". It is not my tv that is out of sinc. but the receiver sending something other than 1080i. I get a green colored scramble with horz and vert lines. The audio is not effected. Hooked up with component as my tv is an old 65in Mitz rear projector with no digital input capability. The receiver is set to output only 1080i as my tv will not recognize 720p. A 720p feed results in a black screen with horiz lines.

Sorry for all the details as I know this info is not for this thread.

Happy New Year All


----------



## bqbauer

I just got 6.3b last week (I had 6.3a), and then my new replacement hard drive arrived from weaknees. The new drive had 6.3a on it. Will whatever needs to notice see that I have 6.3a and push the upgrade AGAIN to the same unit? Do Directv's systems care or get confused by this, or it this a simple "I have 6.3a and need 6.3b"? Clearly I had it once, so my upgrade date has come to pass.

The new drive has been installed only two days. I have done several manual calls, and the unit has downloaded data via satellite from Directv both evenings. No updates have been installed, no pending restart messages. I've rebooted anyway, and no upgrades have taken place.

Has anyone been through this situation where an upgrade was downgraded through some situation, and the upgrade was once again pushed soon after? 6.3b seemed much better to me--more stable.

I'd rather let it happen "naturally" and not hack the system to force this.

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911

bqbauer said:


> I just got 6.3b last week (I had 6.3a), and then my new replacement hard drive arrived from weaknees. The new drive had 6.3a on it. Will whatever needs to notice see that I have 6.3a and push the upgrade AGAIN to the same unit? Do Directv's systems care or get confused by this, or it this a simple "I have 6.3a and need 6.3b"? Clearly I had it once, so my upgrade date has come to pass.
> 
> The new drive has been installed only two days. I have done several manual calls, and the unit has downloaded data via satellite from Directv both evenings. No updates have been installed, no pending restart messages. I've rebooted anyway, and no upgrades have taken place.
> 
> Has anyone been through this situation where an upgrade was downgraded through some situation, and the upgrade was once again pushed soon after? 6.3b seemed much better to me--more stable.
> 
> I'd rather let it happen "naturally" and not hack the system to force this.
> 
> Thanks!


If 6.3b is still being distributed on the satellites, then your new 6.3a drive should automatically detect and download 6.3b. Keep trying the daily calls. Check also in the "DirecTV/HD Tivo Forum" at http://www.tivocommunity.com.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl,

I've seen reports that 6.3b is no longer in the stream. Do you know, or can you find out anything about this?


----------



## aprest

Wolffpack said:


> Earl,
> 
> I've seen reports that 6.3b is no longer in the stream. Do you know, or can you find out anything about this?


I have seen the same reports. In addition I posted this on the "6.3b is here" thread on the Tivo Community Forum.

"Scary!
Here's something to worry about.

I just discovered when using TivoWebPlus that one of my hacked HR10-250 STBs that was Sliced to 6.3b now has a 6.3a non-active slice that replaced the 3.1.5f non-active slice. Because fake call did not seem to be working I made the mistake of plugging the telephone cord back into this unit. The non-active 6.3a slice has a date of 12/20/2006 while the active 6.3b slice has a date of 12/15/2006. In November I had hacked this unit and two others to 3.1.5f using the "Enhancements" script and soon discovered that the 6.3b slice had been downloaded to three of my HR10-250 STBs on 12/12/2006. On 12/15/2006 I used Slicer to update this unit to 6.3b. Until recently TivoWebPlus showed 6.3b as the active slice and 3.1.5f as the in-active slice. I wonder if I had left the telephone connected would this unit have gone back to 6.3a?

Another of my HR10-250 STBs was hacked to 3.1.5f on the same date as the above unit. It was then sliced to 6.3b on 12/14/2006 (one day before the above unit). This unit did not have the telephone reconnected and still shows 6.3b slice as the active slice and 3.1.5f as the in-active slice.

Why was DirecTV sending out 6.3a on 12/20/2006 after having sent out 6.3b on 12/12/2006? Have they stopped sending out 6.3b? Do they know what the HELL they are doing? "

In addition repeated forced calls have not triggered an update from 6.3a to 6.3b on my fourth un-hacked HR10-250.

I am hoping that Earl will sound in on this.

It would be interesting to learn if anyone who has used rbautch's Enhancement script recently (after 12/21/2006) has seen the 6.3b slice using TivoWebPlus.


----------



## Wolffpack

The problem with 6.3a/b is that if you manually upgrade to 6.3b but your unit is still authorized only for 6.3a and you let it make the call, it will downgrade back to 6.3a. I have one unit that's okay on 6.3b and it's working fine. The other unit still wants to go back to 6.3a. It's making two calls a day and rebooting every night. Doesn't hurt me as I have upgradesoftware=false set on the bootpage so it leaves 6.3b alone. But until a unit is authorized for 6.3b it will try to get back to 6.3a.

Also, 6.3a was dropped from the stream some time ago. The last time I received that it was via a daily call. That call lasted well over an hour.

Both of my units still have the 6.3a slices stored as inactive.


----------



## aprest

Wolffpack said:


> The problem with 6.3a/b is that if you manually upgrade to 6.3b but your unit is still authorized only for 6.3a and you let it make the call, it will downgrade back to 6.3a. I have one unit that's okay on 6.3b and it's working fine. The other unit still wants to go back to 6.3a. It's making two calls a day and rebooting every night. Doesn't hurt me as I have upgradesoftware=false set on the bootpage so it leaves 6.3b alone. But until a unit is authorized for 6.3b it will try to get back to 6.3a.
> 
> Also, 6.3a was dropped from the stream some time ago. The last time I received that it was via a daily call. That call lasted well over an hour.
> 
> Both of my units still have the 6.3a slices stored as inactive.


My three HR10-250 STBs were hacked using rbautch's Zipper Enhancement script to get back to 3.1.5f. Once I discovered by using TivoWebPlus that the 6.3b slices had been downloaded by DirecTV to them I used Slicer on 12/14 and12/15 to install 6.3b. These units did not have the 6.3a slice present until the one that was left connected to the telephone line apparently very recently downloaded a 6.3a slice dated 12/20/2006. Fortunately it did not downgrade to 6.3a though. I do not believe that they are rebooting every night though because if they did then "fakecall" would cause a "successful" call had been made to show in info for an unconnected HR10-250 instead of showing a failure with a call. To test that I just rebooted one of my unconnected units that showed a call failure and it now shows that a call was successful. I will check it again tomorrow to see what it says. Prior to using Slicer fakecall would update every night and did not require a reboot. Reboots would be automatically caused once per week by the Enhancement script to "clean out" the unit.


----------



## BigSey

So does that mean that the 6.3b update process is over? I still haven't received it despite daily calls. As great as the Fiesta Bowl was the other night, it would have been even better had I not been getting dropouts.


----------



## Que

I hear that! I hope they didn't stop it. I really didn't hear anything bad about the new update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

From what I have been told in the TechKnow forums.

6.3b was "stopped" for the holidays, and downloads should have resumed as of yesterday.

Still no details on a 6.3c or anything after 6.3b


----------



## mbuser

I forced a call last night and got 6.3b. After reboot it was putting out an unreadable signal. Cycled back through the formats and was back in business. Whatever that problem is still isn't fixed. Will see later if the audio dropouts have been resolved.


----------



## Wolffpack

IIRC the upgrade process resets your default display mode. You may want to check that.


----------



## BigSey

Got the 6.3b update last night! Forced a call, restarted the box and there it was. Didn't watch Fox too much last night since the game sucked but I didn't notice any dropouts. Hallelujah!


----------



## aprest

Wolffpack said:


> The problem with 6.3a/b is that if you manually upgrade to 6.3b but your unit is still authorized only for 6.3a and you let it make the call, it will downgrade back to 6.3a. I have one unit that's okay on 6.3b and it's working fine. The other unit still wants to go back to 6.3a. It's making two calls a day and rebooting every night. Doesn't hurt me as I have upgradesoftware=false set on the bootpage so it leaves 6.3b alone. But until a unit is authorized for 6.3b it will try to get back to 6.3a.


I think you are right about being authorized. As I posted the other day one of my HR10-250 STBs has 6.3b as active and 6.3a as inactive. It does not try to make calls except those scheduled by DirecTV. A second HR10-250 STBs has 6.3b as active and 3.1.5f as inactive and attempts to call twice per day. Both are disconnected from the phone line. Neither one reboots on its own.


----------



## dgordo

mbuser said:


> I forced a call last night and got 6.3b. After reboot it was putting out an unreadable signal. Cycled back through the formats and was back in business. Whatever that problem is still isn't fixed. Will see later if the audio dropouts have been resolved.


I am having the same problem. Everytime I put the unit in standbye for more then a few hours I get an unreadable signal. Cycling through the outputs fixes the problem but has to be done everytime.


----------



## MrCuda74

So as I see it from posts here 6.3b seems to be pretty good at least as far as audio drops. I have had my phone line disconnected before ever getting any 6.x upgrades. I am now thinking about plugging it back in and seeing if I can get 6.3b. Am I crazy or should I wait a while yet? I'm looking for some 6.3bers opinions. Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911

MrCuda74 said:


> So as I see it from posts here 6.3b seems to be pretty good at least as far as audio drops. I have had my phone line disconnected before ever getting any 6.x upgrades. I am now thinking about plugging it back in and seeing if I can get 6.3b. Am I crazy or should I wait a while yet? I'm looking for some 6.3bers opinions. Thanks!


Not all HR10's have been authorized for 6.3b yet (mine still does not have it), so there's a chance that you'll get 6.3a instead of 6.3b. You might want to wait another week or two until all HR10's have been authorized for 6.3b.


----------



## MrCuda74

litzdog911 said:


> Not all HR10's have been authorized for 6.3b yet (mine still does not have it), so there's a chance that you'll get 6.3a instead of 6.3b. You might want to wait another week or two until all HR10's have been authorized for 6.3b.


Thanks...I'll do that.


----------



## mbuser

Wolffpack said:


> IIRC the upgrade process resets your default display mode. You may want to check that.


Display mode gets set back to 480 by a clear and delete everything and I believe also if you have a power outage. After a reset the receiver says it's outputting 1080i but isn't, and the resolution is to manually cycle through all formats. When you get back to 1080i the display is fine. I'm almost positive this started with 6.3a. Of course as in many things I could be wrong.


----------



## aprest

Finally got 6.3b after a forced call this morning. Now all four of my HR10-250 STBs are at 6.3b (three hacked from 3.1.5f to 6.3b and one not hacked with 6.3b upgraded by DirecTV). So far I have seen no problems whatsoever with 6.3b after ~3 weeks on the three hacked units.


----------



## bwaldron

MrCuda74 said:


> So as I see it from posts here 6.3b seems to be pretty good at least as far as audio drops. I have had my phone line disconnected before ever getting any 6.x upgrades. I am now thinking about plugging it back in and seeing if I can get 6.3b. Am I crazy or should I wait a while yet? I'm looking for some 6.3bers opinions. Thanks!


I've been running 6.3b for a few weeks w/o any problems (except for the guide data/season pass issue which is not related to the software version). The audio dropout issue on FOX OTA, which was keeping me at 3.1.5f, is fixed.


----------



## Que

I have 6.3b now.


----------



## bobpenn

6.3 came in from a forced call yesterday. Smooth update with no issues.


----------



## chachster

Forced Daily call last night. Saw the pending restart and was excited. I was watching FOX HD OTA and flipped channels and the HR10-250 decided to lock up. Waiting a few minutes and the box restarted. It came back and I tuned backed into my FOX HD OTA. About 30 minutes later I thought there was an audio dropout as I was in the other room. I got to the TV to see and sure enough the unit just rebooted itself again. I was hoping the update to 6.3b would solve this reboot issue. I did login to my directv account and see I can upgrade to the new HR20 for 199, but would still like to keep this one as my new HDTV is on its way. Here's hoping that DTV and TIVO will get this reboot issue fixed.


----------



## BigSey

Don't mean to hijack the thread but Chachster -- don't pay the 199 for an HR20. I called up yesterday, got CSR to transfer me to retention and got a free HR20 (well, i had to pay and was then credited for everything ) as well as $240 in credits for the HD package and my programming package. Never threatened to cancel...was just nice and explained my reasoning. Give it a try.


----------



## dsstalkcom

still waiting for the 6.3b. i'm in CA. dont know why its taking so long


----------



## dgordo

Be glad you dont have 6.3b. If you use SP at all, you dont want 6.3b.


----------



## pjo1966

dgordo said:


> Be glad you dont have 6.3b. If you use SP at all, you dont want 6.3b.


From what I've been reading, the Season Pass issue has been hitting HR10-250's with all flavors of software. It's not limited to 6.3b. People with 3.x have been reporting it as well.


----------



## BigSey

I have 6.3b and also have about 30 season passes. Haven't noticed a single issue since the upgrade. Still no dropouts on Fox OTA too.


----------



## Wolffpack

pjo1966 said:


> From what I've been reading, the Season Pass issue has been hitting HR10-250's with all flavors of software. It's not limited to 6.3b. People with 3.x have been reporting it as well.


It's also been hitting SD DTivo units running 6.2 and 6.1. It hits some folks and not others. My guess is some type of change was made to the guide data and units that had been running fine for years all of a sudden started having problems.

Two nights ago every one of my DTivos (HD and SD) had TDL problems. The guide data was there but the SPs were not detecting the shows and populating the TDL. Next morning all was well. Since then they have been fine.

Not a 6.3b problem. Also 3 weeks of 6.3b and no Fox dropouts.


----------



## Bay CIty

I just got off the phone with a upper level tech support CSR at D*, concerning the stability issues with my hr10-250 I have been having since my upgrade to 6.3a.
He assured me that all hr-10`s would have 6.3b download by 1/13/07.
Does anyone know if he is correct or not?


----------



## sraider

Finally got 6.3b today. Forced a call yesterday and nothing, forced a call this morning and it was their!!


----------



## wildbill129

sraider said:


> Finally got 6.3b today. Forced a call yesterday and nothing, forced a call this morning and it was their!!


Ditto here......forced it last night, pending restart......so far so good, no audio dropouts on fox!


----------



## heathramos

I just got 6.3b and now things aren't going so well.

My season passes that were on the CW and Fox OTA won't work.

If you look in the To Do List, there aren't anything for those channels. I looked at recording history and it just says that someone changed the season pass or you don't receive that channel. If you try to search for the programs by title, those shows don't show up for that channel (the SD ones show up). But...I do get that channel and it is marked as a channel I receive. I even re-scanned for OTA channels but that didn't change anything.

Any ideas?

I used the guide for that channel and added the shows but that kind of defeats the purpose of a dvr if this continues.


----------



## mkinkade

Hmmm, I had some of the problems with Season Passes that people are reporting, that they do not show the new upcoming shows. But I thought it was because I had done a Clear and Delete to see if that would fix the Fox guide problem in Portland. (It didn't, that turned out to be a guide messup by Fox that has since been fixed)

I resolved the problem by deleting the old Season Passes and creating new ones. The new ones have been recording everything successfully.


----------



## Poochie

heathramos said:


> I just got 6.3b and now things aren't going so well.
> 
> My season passes that were on the CW and Fox OTA won't work.
> 
> If you look in the To Do List, there aren't anything for those channels. I looked at recording history and it just says that someone changed the season pass or you don't receive that channel. If you try to search for the programs by title, those shows don't show up for that channel (the SD ones show up). But...I do get that channel and it is marked as a channel I receive. I even re-scanned for OTA channels but that didn't change anything.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> I used the guide for that channel and added the shows but that kind of defeats the purpose of a dvr if this continues.


After a restart it can take quite some time for the OTA data to make it from the Guide to the To Do List and Season Pass areas.


----------



## BigSey

I had that same issue with Fox OTA and remedied it by looking up the show in the guide, pressing record and then setting the season pass from there. Give it a try.


----------



## bwaldron

mkinkade said:


> Hmmm, I had some of the problems with Season Passes that people are reporting, that they do not show the new upcoming shows. But I thought it was because I had done a Clear and Delete to see if that would fix the Fox guide problem in Portland. (It didn't, that turned out to be a guide messup by Fox that has since been fixed)
> 
> I resolved the problem by deleting the old Season Passes and creating new ones. The new ones have been recording everything successfully.


Do keep an eye on things. The problem has come and gone and come and gone on my machines. Everything looks fine, then shows that were scheduled to record suddenly are dropped...then it fixes itself for awhile, and the cycle repeats. This happens for both existing and re-created SPs.

I'm doing a lot of "record this episode also" via Recording History. Once I manually schedule any missing shows that way, they have recorded without fail (at least so far!).


----------



## mkinkade

One strange thing I am noticing is that shows that are being scheduled to be recorded are being dropped from being recorded 0-2 days before being recorded (one time just an hour and 5 minutes before being recorded) But when I checked on these shows they were repeats and my season pass is setup to only record first runs. So the behavior was correct in the end, but I don't know why they were ever in the To Do list.


----------



## Terry K

Here's a bug I haven't seen reported yet:

Editing channel lists. When you try to add/delete channels from the list (settings -> channels) you can't directly enter a channel # anymore. It goes right back to the first channel on the list in my case 3-1.


----------



## ironfoot995

Finally got 6.3b yesterday morning after forcing another daily phone call. Watched the NFL game on Fox OTA last night without a single audio dropout. I live in Norman, OK, where we are iced in with 1/2 - 1" of ice on everything.

John


----------



## Wolffpack

Terry K said:


> Here's a bug I haven't seen reported yet:
> 
> Editing channel lists. When you try to add/delete channels from the list (settings -> channels) you can't directly enter a channel # anymore. It goes right back to the first channel on the list in my case 3-1.


On both of my HR10s running 6.3b it works fine. Punch in a channel and wait works, punch in a channel and press ENTER works.


----------



## sshams95

I still have 6.3a....and I have the same problem with the channel lists as you do.[

QUOTE=Terry K;788663]Here's a bug I haven't seen reported yet:

Editing channel lists. When you try to add/delete channels from the list (settings -> channels) you can't directly enter a channel # anymore. It goes right back to the first channel on the list in my case 3-1.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LP30

I have 2 HR10-250's both have been updated to 6.3b. I can count on one hand how many issues I had with them before 6.3a. Following 6.3a I started getting random reboots usually over night which show up as a loss of 30sec skip setting. Since 6.3b, the reboots continue. I was watching the Colts vs Ravens playoff game when the unit stopped responding to the remote and then a minute or so later rebooted. Audio dropouts with Fox have been resolved, but the unit now has dropouts on CBS OTA local in Colorado Springs which is accompanied by a popping sound. Maybe 6.3c?


----------



## ozark

Received mine in St. Louis yesterday. Hope this will take care of the problems.
regards


----------



## perilous

Since I got 6.3b early Fri. AM have had nothing but problems!!! Box froze yesterday and did not record Rangers/Bruins game, had to unplug and restart. Then tonight BOTH my 24 and Rome SP's were truncated!!!! WTF is D*TV doing??????


----------



## JDizzle

I've had 6.3b for almost a week now. FOX OTA has been fixed with the upgrade and I've only had a few issues on CBS OTA. Few pixelations that I've never had with CBS before. No big deal though. I've been closely monitoring Season Passes and To Do list and so far no issues. 

6.3b has been an improvement. 

Now just waiting for the HR20 to become a little more stable across the board and I will make the jump.


----------



## bobpenn

I was taping 24 last night (from a Season pass which I had to manually add this episode) and I noticed that the record light was no longer on around 8:35 or so. I checked the Now Playing and strangely, the recording stopped exactly 24 minutes into the show. I hit the manual record button, had the "lost" 10 minutes in the buffer and managed to get the entire show. But what is going on here????


----------



## bobpenn

I DON'T BELIEVE IT!!! I checked this morning to make sure 24 recorded, and the manual record I made turned itself off 35 minutes early!!!!! It's another partial recording, ending around 9:25!!! What is happening here. I suppose that now I need to treat my Tivo like a VCR and hand input start and stop times.


----------



## Wolffpack

Does History offer any info?


----------



## bobpenn

Spoke with D*. They said what we already know, that D* and TiVo are working to find a solution. The short term fix is to "manually" record or do a one time record. Not sure what a manual record is, and neither did she, but I assume it's an old VCR style start/stop time record.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Keep making manual phone calls once per day. That should clear any errors in the cache and keep you up and running fine.

The guide data that was causing the problems has stopped.


----------



## captain_video

Still running 3.1.5f here and not skipping a beat. Folders and faster menus just aren't worth the aggravation, IMHO. Let me know when DTV and Tivo release an upgrade that actually works for everyone.

FWIW, making daily calls aren't an option for those of us with upgraded HDTivos.


----------



## pjo1966

bobpenn said:


> I DON'T BELIEVE IT!!! I checked this morning to make sure 24 recorded, and the manual record I made turned itself off 35 minutes early!!!!! It's another partial recording, ending around 9:25!!! What is happening here. I suppose that now I need to treat my Tivo like a VCR and hand input start and stop times.


Is it possible you had a reboot during the recording?


----------



## MrCuda74

I finally went ahead an plugged my phone line back in and forced a call. Got 6.3b and so far it is good. A very little bit of audio drops but not much. So far all is recording and playing fine. Menus and Guide are much faster. So if this keeps up I will be happy. If not I guess I will be looking into how to hack the unit back to some other version.


----------



## bobpenn

No reboots. In fact, on Monday, 24 stopped itself three times, and one time it was a manual recording! I got the entire show, but it was a struggle. Strangle, no other show has been affected like this.


----------



## dsstalkcom

had my phone hooked up since December 20th 2006. i got update from v3.1 to v6.3a in 4 days. since then, i have not gotten the v6.3b.

in the past 2 weeks, i have tried manual dailing out and rebooting. still no v6.3b. what is going on?

any other way to get the v6.3b update?

help
thanks


----------



## Wolffpack

No offence here, but is your daily call, when you force it, completing OK?


----------



## fasTLane

If one goes from 3.1f to 6.3b for the first time, what happens to the custom settings? And season passes, etc?


----------



## dsstalkcom

Wolffpack said:


> No offence here, but is your daily call, when you force it, completing OK?


none taken. Yes, it shows that it was complete. status complete. call successful.

i will verify it again, but i did not see any error. i see complete and successful. has the current dates and all.

when it went from v3.1 to v6.3a. it has a status of pending restart or something. now, all i see is complete or successful. no pending restart or reboot.


----------



## dsand14

Finally got 6.3b last night on my second unit.

I don't know if anybody else has had this problem. After a natural restart on both units after receiving the update, they both locked up. After unpluging them and restarting again everything was fine. Just wanted to mention it in case it hapens to anyone still waiting for the update.


----------



## Lord Vader

For those who have hacked their units, Lou at DVR Playground has announced that they now have a full image of Instantcake 6.3b available. No slicing needed, which is nice.


----------



## bqbauer

I first posted this weeks ago, and now I want to ask again in case any new knowledge has become available.

I had 6.3b, and it was great. Just a few days after receiving 6.3b, I replaced my hard drive with a new one from Weakknees (no problems). They shipped it with 6.3a. It has been weeks, and I still don't have 6.3b! 6.3b fixed a few problems I was having with 6.3a (just not my failing drive). I'm in San Diego. Anyone know about time tables from DTV? Someone posted earlier that they were supposed to finish by Jan 12, but it seems that's not the case with many folks here.

Is there some reason my weaknees drive may not be loading 6.3b? Have there been problems with some environment variable not getting set correctly on their replacement drives or some similar issue? Since I already had 6.3b, I'm baffled why my system has not loaded it again. It seemed to fix some audio sync issues, fixed HD PPV (totally broken in 6.3a for me--but I don't really use it), and fixed audio dropouts on OTA signals.


----------



## bqbauer

P.S. YES, boy-oh-boy am I making daily calls. Sometimes twice just because I want to.


----------



## fasTLane

Went straight from 3.1 to 6.3b yesterday. No problems so far. :righton:


----------



## Lord Vader

bqbauer said:


> I first posted this weeks ago, and now I want to ask again in case any new knowledge has become available.
> 
> I had 6.3b, and it was great. Just a few days after receiving 6.3b, I replaced my hard drive with a new one from Weakknees (no problems). They shipped it with 6.3a. It has been weeks, and I still don't have 6.3b! 6.3b fixed a few problems I was having with 6.3a (just not my failing drive). I'm in San Diego. Anyone know about time tables from DTV? Someone posted earlier that they were supposed to finish by Jan 12, but it seems that's not the case with many folks here.
> 
> Is there some reason my weaknees drive may not be loading 6.3b? Have there been problems with some environment variable not getting set correctly on their replacement drives or some similar issue? Since I already had 6.3b, I'm baffled why my system has not loaded it again. It seemed to fix some audio sync issues, fixed HD PPV (totally broken in 6.3a for me--but I don't really use it), and fixed audio dropouts on OTA signals.


DVR Playground, formerly known as PTV Net, now has an instantcake 6.3b full image. You might wish to take that and apply it to your drive rather than slicing to 6.3b. Of course, you can always directly upload the 6.3b slices, then use a program called The Slicer to go to 6.3b. It's from the same people who bring you Instantcake. The Slicer doesn't require you to pull your drives, either; rather, you do it via a telnet or serial connection.


----------



## bqbauer

I spoke with DirecTV (for what it's worth). They can't explain why I haven't received 6.3b. and claim they can do nothing to force it since the software comes from Tivo and not from DTV. Bahh. The "connect now" menu dials into the Tivo service.

Anyway, there was an interesting tidbit that came out of this. They tell me that the DVR also calls in to DTV monthly to report things like PPV use, and this call happens a few days before your billing cycle and can't be forced. The agent told me that last monthly call into DTV was on 12/21 for me, which I know also happens to be when I received 6.3b on my old drive (didn't tell her that). This means that within the next couple days that monthly call should happen again. Perhaps that is the extra trigger to make these upgrades happen.? If any of the info she gave me is correct....

I would be curious if folks are getting their upgrades within about a week of their billing cycle. Could this be the insight I needed, or bogus information.?


----------



## dsstalkcom

i had my unit hook up and making daily calls since the end of Dec. i also made manual calls in the past 2 weeks. still no 6.3b.

i have about 14 days until my billing cycle. will see what happen.


----------



## dturturro

Ok, I finally got 6.3 b but I'm still getting very brief rapid fire drop outs on OTA stations. I reset the recorder and still no improvement. It looks (or sounds rather!) like the short dropouts that were happening on non OTA stations with DD. I'm really ready to give up on this box! Any suggestions?


----------



## RexB

dturturro, you already did what i did but fortunately it worked here.

I got v6.3b five days ago and have not had a reboot since. All OTA channels are good audio, season passes stayed as I had them, the guide is fine, i'm a happy camper.

For a few days v6.3*a* had reboots, lockups and localized pixellation, but that was resolved by a couple of unplugs and plug the powercord back in.

I'm lucky not to have probs -- v6.3b is working well for me.


----------



## litzdog911

dturturro said:


> Ok, I finally got 6.3 b but I'm still getting very brief rapid fire drop outs on OTA stations. I reset the recorder and still no improvement. It looks (or sounds rather!) like the short dropouts that were happening on non OTA stations with DD. I'm really ready to give up on this box! Any suggestions?


"Very brief rapid fire drop outs on OTA stations" is a different problem than the 8-sec audio drops, mostly with FOX OTA stations, that was solved by 6.3b. Something else is wrong with your OTA reception (signal too strong, too much multipath, signal too weak, etc.).


----------



## dturturro

it's only crept up since 6.3a & b. it doesn't affect my dish 622 or my sony dhg250. others reported similar audio issues on satellite channels with dd under 6.3a. i'm looking for someone who also has it under 6.3b.


----------



## heathramos

I have had a couple of other problems with 6.3b lately.

Tried to record Smaville (OTA). It was on my TO Do List but when the show came on, it wasn't recording. I ended up recording it manually (this was this past Thursday).

On another day, I was flipping back and forth bewteen two tuners, watching a couple of shows and decided to record both. When I checked it later, one of them didn't record at all and the other was weird. The begining of the recording was from a different channel altogether. A couple minutes into it, it started recording the right show but never completed.

I do think part of the problem is that the hard drive was close to being full and it didn't automatically delete the oldest show (hard to believe I filled the 750gb hard drive already).

Frustrating.

At least the HR10-250 in my bedroom that is running 6.3a is working okay.


----------



## MikeW

Lord Vader said:


> DVR Playground, formerly known as PTV Net, now has an instantcake 6.3b full image. You might wish to take that and apply it to your drive rather than slicing to 6.3b. Of course, you can always directly upload the 6.3b slices, then use a program called The Slicer to go to 6.3b. It's from the same people who bring you Instantcake. The Slicer doesn't require you to pull your drives, either; rather, you do it via a telnet or serial connection.


I'd wait until 6.3c comes around. There will need to be a software update to make the Tivos compatible with the advanced guide data. Remember...many Tivos crapped out and D* simply went back to the old data until a fix comes out for Tivo.


----------



## jcwest

Finally got 6.3b and my first real test was 24 on Fox, played back flawlessly without one breakup.

Hope the trend continues.

J C


----------



## geordi

Is it possible that the upgrade to 6.3a would affect the Tivo's ability to detect the cardslot? 

And what could cause that, yet take several weeks to happen and be "fixed" (cuz I just got it working again for now) with a C&DE?

Here's the situation: I have an HR10 right now. Upgraded from 3.1f to 6.3a directly, forced the upgrade with the downloaded slices in mfs. re-hacked it to enable network and telnet, ftp, and tivowebplus. That's it. Fakecall only worked once on 6.3a, never again, even when re-uploading it from what I thought was a good copy. Kept getting a script error. Oh well, TV was good, so whatever. 
Just before Christmas, I get a "Data corruption" message onscreen, sometimes with "Insert Access Card" as well. Called DTV, got a new card after 10 days, it worked for 2 weeks, then "Insert Access Card again permanently. No reaction AT ALL from the box after reboots, resets, reboots with card in / out / me dancing a rain dance... Nothing. Cardslot dead, says DTV no-help-at-all-desk. They send me an HR20 (leased) and want my $600 HR10 back, that I OWN.

How about no. I still had a bunch of stuff on it, but finally finished watching it all, and did a C&DE for giggles.

Now it's 6.3a, unhacked (again, I did a C&DE right after upgrading to 6.3a) and I have TV again on it. WTF is going on? Is this another bug of 6.3a, that it only works for a short time, or could the SAME HACKS that I had been using for almost a year suddenly make it go blotto?

List of complete hacks on the box, LMK what you all think:
noCSO patch
no showcase record patch
fakecall.tcl used whenever I felt like it, run manually.
TivoWebPlus, running all the time from startup
telnet, ditto
ftp, ditto
tytool server run manually from telnet, only rarely. Audio USELESS with 6.3a downloads. 
I think thats it, except for the network info. Really, not hacked much at all.

Smart people here, I need info and guidance, thanks.


----------



## RANorton

Wolffpack said:


> On both of my HR10s running 6.3b it works fine. Punch in a channel and wait works, punch in a channel and press ENTER works.


I have the same problem with not being able to enter channel numbers in the channel list screen, and it started with 6.3b.


----------



## buzzdalf

Well, my reboots are back. Did DirecTV undo the fix they put in for the reboot issue?
After it was reported they fixed it we were good for a bit, but out tivo has been rebooting almost daily now again.


----------



## dsstalkcom

dsstalkcom said:


> i had my unit hook up and making daily calls since the end of Dec. i also made manual calls in the past 2 weeks. still no 6.3b.
> 
> i have about 14 days until my billing cycle. will see what happen.


pass my billing cycle and still no 6.3b.

just talked to a friend. he just got his update yesterday. he is in OC area 926xx

im in the LA area 906xx

still waiting.


----------



## Wolffpack

I thought 6.3b was national long ago? Are you sure your calls are succeeding?


----------



## jclem

I have 2 HR10's. One was recently upgraded (bigger hd) and they gave me the 3.15 software 'cuz of the issues with the 6.3's, and it has been fine. The other one had the occassional audio dropouts but that was about it. It has the 6.3b now(about a month ago??) and the dropouts seem to have gone away, but, starting last Sat. 3rd (I think), we started having frequent recording issues, ie not recording things it should or only recording partial shows. The final straw was when it only recorded part of my wife's 2 hrs of 'Lost'. (OMG!!!! How will we live!!!). 
Anyway, was I just lucky for a while and now it has caught up with me? Is this normal 6.3b behavior and I just have to wait for  6.3d,e,f or z?? Thoughts, anyone?? Thanks


----------



## bqbauer

Me too (i.e. way past billing, no upgrade).

Yes, calls are completing without error. Doing them myself every day. DTV of no help. Suggested I call Tivo, but what would be the point. They don't take DTV customer calls. Gonna do the upgrade myself this weekend.



dsstalkcom said:


> pass my billing cycle and still no 6.3b.
> 
> just talked to a friend. he just got his update yesterday. he is in OC area 926xx
> 
> im in the LA area 906xx
> 
> still waiting.


----------



## captain_video

Looks like this will have to be revised to a 6.3c update thread. DirecTV has apparently just released 6.3c for the HR10-250s. I've got it in SwSystem on my HDTivo.


----------



## Lord Vader

Same here, captain.


----------



## bqbauer

Does this mean your system upgraded to 6.3c already?

I'm still confused why I never got 6.3b after a Weaknees disk replacement, even though my previous disk had already upgraded. Has anyone ever had this problem after a weaknees upgrade (not getting SW updates)?



captain_video said:


> Looks like this will have to be revised to a 6.3c update thread. DirecTV has apparently just released 6.3c for the HR10-250s. I've got it in SwSystem on my HDTivo.


----------



## Lord Vader

Yes, I got 6.3c Friday night.


----------



## Groundhog45

Wouldn't you know. My HR10 croaked Thursday night and they release an update Saturday. Oh well.  :lol: 

GH


----------



## BruceS

bqbauer said:


> Does this mean your system upgraded to 6.3c already?
> 
> I'm still confused why I never got 6.3b after a Weaknees disk replacement, even though my previous disk had already upgraded. Has anyone ever had this problem after a weaknees upgrade (not getting SW updates)?


I am not sure of the Weaknees disks, but some have an environment flag set so that software upgrades do not happen without user intervention. For instance, my expanded hard drive, which was created using InstantCake and PTVNet, has the flag UPGRADE_SOFTWARE=FALSE and I need to run the slicer to apply updates.

If you have hacked your box to enable Telnet access, you can check whether the slices are available by connecting to the box and then entering *echo mls /SwSystem |tivosh* at the command prompt.


----------



## bqbauer

About time! Just got 6.3c moments ago. I forced THREE calls today, spaced several hours apart (I really need the update for DD and sync problems). Didn't get it until this evening around 9:00 p.m. Pacific.


----------



## jclem

Could you folks be good enough to explain how to "force a call". Is it just clicking on "connect to DVR service now" or does it involve more, like unplugging and resetting. I have 6.3b with all kinds of non or partial record issues, so I'd love to get 'c' and try it out. Thanks


----------



## bqbauer

jclem said:


> Could you folks be good enough to explain how to "force a call". Is it just clicking on "connect to DVR service now" or does it involve more, like unplugging and resetting. I have 6.3b with all kinds of non or partial record issues, so I'd love to get 'c' and try it out. Thanks


Yep, that what you do (Connect to DVR service....)


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't think this will work on units that have been hacked, though.


----------



## jclem

Lord Vader said:


> I don't think this will work on units that have been hacked, though.


I have 2 hr10's. One is in original condition with the troublesome 6.3b, the other I sent to 'Dvrupgrade' to be cleaned and have a bigger hard drive put in. They also gave me the 3.15 software 'cuz of the issues with the 6.3's. Is this 2nd one now considered to be "hacked" and therefore can never get the 6.3c or anything else?? (I have the phone cable disconnected to this one right now). Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

You can always ftp a little script called add63.tcl, which lets your hacked unit take the 6.3c download. It'll be placed in mfs and waiting for you to use Slicer to install it.


----------



## jclem

Lord Vader said:


> You can always ftp a little script called add63.tcl, which lets your hacked unit take the 6.3c download. It'll be placed in mfs and waiting for you to use Slicer to install it.


Before I mess with my upgraded unit, I'll wait a while to see if 'c' is any good. My other unit still has 'b' inspite of 2-3 forced calls a day. I guess it'll come eventually. However, assuming 'c' does arrive and it proves trouble-free, would you mind translating your above message or directing me to a place that has directions? 'cuz I have no idea what 'ftp',script,tcl, mfs or slicer means ? Sorry for my cluelessness. Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

Visit this site's sister forum: www.tivocommunity.com, and focus on the Underground Playground section. It's quite simple to do, BTW.


----------



## dsstalkcom

still at 6.3a.

getting frustrated. why is it taking so long.

i check the status and it successful in download every night. but not getting the updates. only got 1 update from 3.1 to 6.3a since i hooked up the unit back in December.


----------



## elaclair

Mine finally updated this last weekend, so it would appear that 6.3b is still in the stream, or back in the stream, and being downloaded to systems. wonder if it took a hiatus while the HR20 were being updated so frequently.......


----------



## dsstalkcom

lucky you elaclair.

still waiting here.


----------



## STEVEN-H

After the a upgrade I never received b and direct had no clue as to why. Well tonight I forced a call and got pending reboot. After boot I am now at 6.3c. A little amazed and happy.


----------



## y2k02c5

yep, still stuck at 6.3a... have forced a few calls over the last couple weeks, but no luck...


----------



## dsstalkcom

finally. did a force call today at 4:30pm PST. Los Angeles area.

saw the reboot pending. rebooted. Yahoooooo!!!! finally 6.3c.


----------



## willie_tee

dsstalkcom said:


> finally. did a force call today at 4:30pm PST. Los Angeles area.
> 
> saw the reboot pending. rebooted. Yahoooooo!!!! finally 6.3c.


I'm not knocking anybody but, why all the excitement about 6.3c? I've got it and it has made no difference whatsoever in my continual audio dropouts or the daily (several times) reboots. My once-impressive HR10-250 is now a worthless piece of crap...and I suspect that is D*'s 6.3 software's main function.


----------



## hiker

willie_tee said:


> I'm not knocking anybody but, why all the excitement about 6.3c? I've got it and it has made no difference whatsoever in my continual audio dropouts or the daily (several times) reboots. My once-impressive HR10-250 is now a worthless piece of crap...and I suspect that is D*'s 6.3 software's main function.


Why don't you restore 3.1.5f from InstantCake? If you still have problems it's your hardware.


----------



## dsstalkcom

i haven't tested the OTA stuff yet. also i am not using the dolby digital because i don't have a 5.1 system. can't afford it. only need stereo from the Plasma.

only want to be able to record from the OTA and play it back without problems. i thought the OTA is more stable with the 6.3c. i will find out soon.


----------



## dturturro

hiker said:


> Why don't you restore 3.1.5f from InstantCake? If you still have problems it's your hardware.


Why should we have to go backwards to get this to work? Just fix the s/w already.:nono2:


----------



## hiker

dturturro said:


> Why should we have to go backwards to get this to work? Just fix the s/w already.:nono2:


In my experience there's nothing wrong with 6.3c. I have 8 (eight) HR10-250's with 6.3c and have no issues: no reboots, no SP problems, no OTA problems, etc.

You could try 3.1.5f and see if you still have issues. Or try a new hard drive or a fresh copy of 6.3c from InstantCake.


----------



## pjo1966

dturturro said:


> Why should we have to go backwards to get this to work? Just fix the s/w already.:nono2:


His point was that by going back to 3.1 you can narrow down the problem. It may not be software related. If you go back to 3.1 and still have the problem, that will confirm that it is a hardware issue and not a software one. I had the same problem as you. Eventually after the reboots I got a heat warning. It turned out to be the power supply.


----------



## dsstalkcom

i now have the 6.3c and never got the 6.3b. once i got the 6.3c, i started hooking up the OTA. i just got a Panasonic 50" 50PX60U to test the HD OTA.

1 SAT feed and 1 OTA feed into the 1st Diplexer. one line comes out into the 2nd Diplexer, then it split backout into two out feeds, 1 SAT feed and 1 OTA feed again.

i used a small indoor antenna. i tried the 2 diplexers setup from above, and no signal meters but i can get 5.1.

got rid of the 2 diplexers and just ran 1 line straight from the OTA. i don't see any signal meters either. but i get most of the HD local channels i wanted. 2.1, 4.1, 5.1, 7.1, 11.1, 13.1, and 50.1

but i don't get 9.1.

all seemed to be coming in fine. will start recording and see what happen.


----------



## dsstalkcom

i guess you have to wait a little bit. the signal meters are coming in now.


----------



## dsstalkcom

as i was testing the signal meter. it was working fine on one transponder, but switch around and they all disappear. must be a bug with the HR10 OTA

im having a difficult time getting 7.1 not 9.1. i was able to get all 6 HD but 7.1 and 50.1 is very weak.

move the antenna around, finally got 7.1 at about 71%, but others are very weak. 

im using the Zenith little antenna. just bought the Terk TV-3 rabbit ears, will see how this one workout next week.

im about 22-23 miles from mt. wilson


----------



## jmagnus

My hr10-250 is running version6.2; will this handle the new daylight savings time schedule? I have eliminated a land line and am using VOIP, which my HR20 connects with fine but the HR10 does not.. If I need to upgrade to 6.3, is there an easy way to tell if the download occurs while the HR10 is connected to a regular land line without connecting to a TV monitor?


----------



## Wolffpack

The HR10 would only be running 3.1.5x or 6.3x. Version 6.2 was for SD DTivos. The software should have already been downloaded and on your box. All it needs now is to phone home to get the authorization to apply the update. Doing this without a monitor should be possible but will be difficult. You need to maneuver through the menus to trigger a manual daily call. Once that call is complete you will need to reboot. I'd recommend attaching some type of monitor/tv so you can see the progress and note if any problems are encountered.


----------



## jmagnus

Wolffpack said:


> The HR10 would only be running 3.1.5x or 6.3x. Version 6.2 was for SD DTivos. The software should have already been downloaded and on your box. All it needs now is to phone home to get the authorization to apply the update. Doing this without a monitor should be possible but will be difficult. You need to maneuver through the menus to trigger a manual daily call. Once that call is complete you will need to reboot. I'd recommend attaching some type of monitor/tv so you can see the progress and note if any problems are encountered.


Thanks for the info, I'll visit the neighbors, may need to bring gifts.


----------



## llib

Has anybody had a volume problem with D*s and OTA ? OtA is a lot lower volume the d*s ch on a scale of 1- 10 D*s is 8 and ota is 4 but better pic. HR10-250 dual tuner both thu tivo?


----------



## BruceS

What are you comparing?

I find that SD OTA is about the same as SD from D* and the same for HD D* vs. SD D*.

The place where there is a big difference is HD OTA and SD from D*, but I notice the same problem on TW cable and with HD OTA vs. SD OTA.


----------

